# dell xps m2010 drivers[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

i have a friends computer and am working to fix it and i cant seem to find drivers for it i need dvd drive drivers and need the keyboard drivers

the screen shot of the device manager is to show that i need some and all of the devices say 
the drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.

but cant seem to find them on dell site 

the computer is a dell xps m2010 laptop

and also the disk drive stop working i tryed to go in to the drive and 
disaspper and now it will not show up nor eject 

any help would be nice 

thank u 

regards 

warlordfmike:wave: 

p.s... pray for my momray:


----------



## abw1987 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: dell xps m2010 drivers*

Assuming your Vista is 32-bit (as opposed to 64-bit), this is the bluetooth driver + keyboard/mouse pairing wizard that has always worked for me:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R142181.EXE

And it looks like the webcam driver is missing, so here's that:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/input/R142311.EXE


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: dell xps m2010 drivers*

as i said this was not mine laptop it was a friend's & he come & got it that's a long story then it had got stolen so was im able to see if this would fix it or not but i do know i have never seen this file or i would have downloaded & installed it 

but atlest other's that have this issue would a file to start with 

i downloaded ever file i come up with for bluetooth that does not just for dell i might have downloaded a 1g of program's trying to get it to work 

this is unsolved & will remain that way til someone else say's it has help them to fix it or other bluetooth issue like mine 

im sorry that i could not try to see if this would fix but as i said the laptop was not mine & he could not post as he stay's so busy so he let me work on it & then he come & got it before i could it & two other issue


----------

